# Réglage de la qualité de l’image



## zerouxx (2 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir, je viens de regarder cette vidéo:









						AppleTV4k Part 2 -  The best settings for HDR and Dolby Vision
					

HTE update their Apple TV 4K settings video confirming they also work with Dolby Vision.Steps 1. Try HDR make sure it works on your TV or Projector2. Try Dol...




					youtu.be
				




Le mec explique quel est le meilleur réglage vidéo selon lui. Mais en fait je comprends pas pourquoi , pour lui, c’est n’est le dolby vision le meilleur alors qu’on sait avec le HDR10 ou 10+ cette norme est la meilleure.

Si qq arrive à comprendre mieux que moi?

Merci


----------

